
Hide My Ass VPN: It’s Fun Until You Discover the Leaking - JamieJones
https://www.vpntesting.com/reviews/hidemyass/
======
mdorazio
From personal experience, HMA absolutely does not care about actual user
privacy. They log events tied to your actual IP address, keep the logs
indefinitely, and are perfectly happy to hand those logs over to other
parties. This is pretty much the exact opposite of what a consumer VPN should
do and I recommend everyone stay away from them. I’m now using PIA and have
had mostly good experiences aside from the occasional server slowdown require
a reconnect elsewhere.

~~~
JamieJones
Totally agree.. PIA's speed is one of the worst!

However...

PIA has another problem. Test the setup file with VirusTotal and let me know
what you will find :) Trust me, it's something you didn't want to know.

How long have you used it?

~~~
mdorazio
You’re probably referring to this [1]. I’ve checked all the runtimes and never
found any actual malware. Started using it years ago when I was traveling
internationally and needed to get around various region blocks and
restrictions.

[1]
[https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/forum/discussion/25268...](https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/forum/discussion/25268/so-
i-scanned-pia-manager-exe-with-virustotal-and-it-came-up-with-12-viruses)

~~~
JamieJones
Yes, this one. the "false-positive".

I was a subscriber as well. For about 6 months. Even though it's incredibly
cheap, I changed it due to a combination of all small defects like speed, 5
eyes location, engine problem and lack of double-hop. Although the last one
would probably make the speed two times worse.

It also depends on how often you use it. If you say traveling, I guess it's
not switched ON 24/7 , so the small things won't bother you as much.

